

Make more important apps because a lot of them are useless - technacity
https://medium.com/@technacity/make-more-important-apps-because-a-lot-of-them-are-useless-c7e9e485c4bf

======
smt88
This isn't something developers can/will fix. It's an issue of incentive.

Lots of frivolous apps can be fun to make or have the potential for huge
exits. Unless both of those things change, we're going to get lots of
frivolous apps.

